# Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Juli 2011)

*Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Hallo Freunde...

Alle die sich auf BF3 freuen und auf Mods gehofft haben , dürfen sich weiter darauf freuen, nur leider nicht auf  die Mods. Die fallen vorläufig weg, da die Frostbite-Engine angeblich zu komplex sei. Die Levels bestünden aus zu vielen Entwicklungsstufen und wäre damit zu schwer für die Modder.

Aber  vielleicht, mit ein bisschen Glück, kommt später noch ein Mod-Tool wie bei CoD:BO geschehen.


BF3 Teaser Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjMllj03HXY

Meine Quelle:
Battlefield 3 (360,PC) - Erstmal keine Mod-Tools | 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Action Spiel Battlefield 3
Original Quelle:
Battlefield 3 dev: “we are not going to make any modding tools” | PC Gamer​


----------



## Freakless08 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Ja ne ist klar.
Werde das Spiel wieder abbestellen. Was soll das? Da spielt man dann den SP durch und zock ein paar Stunden den MP und dann gibts nichts neues.
War mal wieder klar. Vermutlich wollen die damit nur den Verkauf der DLC anzukurbeln.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ja ne ist klar.
> Werde das Spiel wieder abbestellen. Was soll das? Da spielt man dann den SP durch und zock ein paar Stunden den MP und dann gibts nichts neues.
> War mal wieder klar. Vermutlich wollen die damit nur den Verkauf der DLC anzukurbeln.


 LOL!? Nur weil es NOCH keine Mods gibt gleich so ein Aufruf!? Wenn man sich die Engine anschaut kann man es doch nachvollziehen oder?


----------



## DarkMo (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*



DarkMo schrieb:


> also an und für sich sollte das mit den editoren  nich wirklich schwieriger sein, wie bei 1942. man formt sich die  landschaft durch hebe/senke/einebenen tools zurecht, platziert häusser,  bäume, fahrzeuge, spwanpunkte... halt alles was es so gibt und braucht  und fertig is die map ^^ die begrenzung der map (dunkle bereiche bla)  gabs auch schon in bf2 und war auch modbar, also auch hier an sich kein  problem. für mich das "größte" ersichtliche problem wäre rush durch  seine erweiterbare map. aber selbst das sollte machbar sein, ohne es  allzu kompliziert wirken zu lassen. um die physik der einzelnen objekte  (häusser mit ihren löchern drin) wird man sich ned kümmern müssen, das  macht die engine im spiel. und wenn man noch zugriff auf die einzelnen  zerstörbaren partien eines hauses oder sonstigen objektes bekommt, kann  man noch detailarbeit leisten und einige objekte vorzerstören. reicht ja  nen kleines klickbares pünktchen, was zw zerstört und ganz toggelt.
> 
> aber  abgesehen davon... ich weis garnich so recht, obs so schlimm is, das es  keine mods gibt. ich find die trennung in SC und HC ja schon  suboptimal. das splittet die community nur unnötig wie ich (und auch  andere) finden. is schon ganz schön blöd, wenn man mal 5 mann zum zocken  zur hand hat, die einen aber partout keinen HC zocken wollen, die  anderen SC ned ab können. wenn dann noch die verschiedensten  mod-vorlieben dazu kämen, brauch man an nen gescheites zusammen zocken  ja kaum noch denken :/ will mir ja ne für jede mod neue freunde suchen  müssen xD


 
ehe ichs jetz nochma schreib ^^ is ausm sammelthread.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ja ne ist klar.
> Werde das Spiel wieder abbestellen. Was soll das? Da spielt man dann den SP durch und zock ein paar Stunden den MP und dann gibts nichts neues.
> War mal wieder klar. Vermutlich wollen die damit nur den Verkauf der DLC anzukurbeln.


 
Welcher Shooter ist denn bitteschön schon etwas neues heutzutage? Mods sind doch totally Wayne, solang es durch Unlocks und Co. genügend Anreize zum Weiterspielen gibt. Die können meinetwegen auch den Singleplayer weglassen. BF ist immerhin als reiner MP-Shooter groß geworden (abgesehen von BC1+2).


----------



## hotfirefox (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Vermutlich wollen die damit nur den Verkauf der DLC anzukurbeln.



Der Verdacht ist wohl richtig


----------



## schneihennerje (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*



> Welcher Shooter ist denn bitteschön schon etwas neues heutzutage? Mods sind doch totally Wayne, solang es durch Unlocks und Co. genügend Anreize zum Weiterspielen gibt. Die können meinetwegen auch den Singleplayer weglassen. BF ist immerhin als reiner MP-Shooter groß geworden (abgesehen von BC1+2).


 
Mods sind für ein Competition Game fast unerlässlich, der Pro Mod Live hat CoD 4 erst das Balancing gebracht das für den eSport gebraucht wird, ohne anständiges Balancing verliert ein Spiel schnell den Reiz in der eSport Community.


----------



## mmayr (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Heulheul!

Das sollen die Modder selber entscheiden, ob es ihnen zu schwierig ist.
Ich finds echt lustig, dass jetzt wieder alle das hochgelobte BF3 boykottieren werden!


----------



## PKW Maus (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Was geht es die an wie schwer es für Modder wäre damit eigene Kreationen zu schaffen?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*



schneihennerje schrieb:


> Mods sind für ein Competition Game fast unerlässlich, der Pro Mod Live hat CoD 4 erst das Balancing gebracht das für den eSport gebraucht wird, ohne anständiges Balancing verliert ein Spiel schnell den Reiz in der eSport Community.


 
Wenn ich das wort Pro Mod schon höre könnte ich Kotzen. So was ist eher der Größte Rückschritt denn ich JE bei Cod gesehen habe !


----------



## Superwip (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Mal eine schlechte Nachricht in Zusammenhang mit BF3... 

Wird mich nicht vom Kauf abhalten ist aber doch sehr schade



> Wenn ich das wort Pro Mod schon höre könnte ich Kotzen. So was ist eher der Größte Rückschritt denn ich JE bei Cod gesehen habe !


 
der Größte Rückschritt in CoD ist meiner Meinung nach zwar klar das Multiplayersystem in MWF2 gefolgt vom STEAM-Zwang in der selben Ausgabe aber ansonsten muss ich dir recht geben...

Es gibt durchaus einige lustige CoD Mods aber der "Pro Mod" ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nur schlechter


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*



Superwip schrieb:


> Mal eine schlechte Nachricht in Zusammenhang mit BF3...
> 
> Wird mich nicht vom Kauf abhalten ist aber doch sehr schade
> 
> ...



Ich meinte das auch eher auf die Mods bezogen !


----------



## DarkMo (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*



Superwip schrieb:


> Mal eine schlechte Nachricht in Zusammenhang mit BF3...


 aber seien wir ehrlich... das war doch absehbar. bc2 hats scho ned und da es hierbei ned um nen balancing punkt sondern ums kapital geht, gibts da ganz sicher kein zurück. mods sind wohl oder übel am aussterben, auch wenns atm wohl noch modbare games gibt. würd mich ned wundern, wenn ein gta V auch nich mehr modbar wäre ^^


----------



## euihyun2210 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Ob es zu schwer ist oder nicht, bestimmen nur die Modder selbst


----------



## snaapsnaap (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass wenn ich ein Modder wäre sicher nicht  direkt zum Release anfangen würde an einer Mod zu arbeiten, bevor ich  nichtmal BF3 gespielt hab.
Man muss erstmal Erfahrung und Kritikpunkte sammeln um diese dann in einer Mod verbessern zu können.
Dazu kommt das so ne Mod nicht in paar Tagen fertig ist, oder wollt ihr 3 Tage nach Release ne "Pro Mod"?

Solange sie nicht sagen, dass es nie Modtools geben werde, und die vllt  nicht wie bei Black Ops rauskommen wenn das Spiel halb-tot ist, solls  halt so sein.
Und wenn jemand deswegen BF3 boykottieren will, soll ers tun (am Ende  kauft dieser jemand BF3 noch als erster... MW2 Boykott Gruppen usw...)


----------



## art90 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das wort Pro Mod schon höre könnte ich Kotzen. So was ist eher der Größte Rückschritt denn ich JE bei Cod gesehen habe !


 
dann hast du aber nich viel ahnung davon. ohne promodlive wäre cod4 schon tot...

ich vergleiche heute immernoch jeden neuen shooter mit cod4 promodlive in sachen gameplay. und da kommt einfach nix ran. die hitregistration in bc2 ist ja wohl ein schlechter witz dagegen, daher hoffe ich dass sich das bei bf3 ändert.

ich kann das sowieso nicht nachvollziehen, wieso ein ordentlicher netcode heute so vernachlässigt wird.
da bauen die entwickler dann so viel krimskram in die spiele, aber auf die hitreg achtet wohl keiner.

das hat cs 1.6 schon besser drauf gehabt. 

und wegen rückschritt: der größte rückschritt und sargnagel von cod war iwnet gefolgt von den ganzen sinnlos-perks


----------



## Antonio (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Ganz erlich mir EGAL hauptsache das spiel wird Spass machen das ich auch glaube, ich werds mir auf jeden fall Kaufen mich kann nix davon abhalten es zu Kaufen, und cod is doch wohl der Größte witz


----------



## Leandros (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Ich finds schade. Die BF2 Mods waren immer erste Sahne! 

Naja, ich werde mir durch solche News nicht meine Meinung bilden, wenn ich es machen würde, würde ich allerdings sagen, BF3 wird ********


----------



## Superwip (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*



> würd mich ned wundern, wenn ein gta V auch nich mehr modbar wäre ^^


 
Na ja... schon GTA:IV war insofern "nicht Modbar" als das Mods von offizieller Seite nie vorgesehen waren und ihnen auch einige Hindernisse in den Weg gelegt wurden (es hat ja auch sehr lange gedauert, bis es etwa erstmals gelungen ist Models auszutauschen), auch bei den Vorgängern gab es zumindest nie ein offizielles Modtool; die GTA Moddingcommunity ist aber einfach so groß, aktiv und proffessionell, dass für all diese Hindernisse Lösungen, inklusive eigener Software, entwickelt wurden...​ 
Am Ende kann man alles Modden außer es wird vom Hersteller mit nicht unerheblichem Aufwand wirklich aktiv verhindert; ohne Mod-Tool ist der Aufwand und das nötige Know-How aber erstmal viel größer​ 


> dann hast du aber nich viel ahnung davon. ohne promodlive wäre cod4 schon tot...


 
Das sehe ich ganz anders: dank Pro Mod ist CoD4 tot

Wenn man einfach einen vernünftigen, halbwegs vollen normalen öffentlichen Server ohne Pro Mod sucht hat man oftmals einfach Pech gehabt; das liegt zum einen an den Nachfolgern aber zu einem nicht unerheblichen Anteil sicher auch am Pro Mod


----------



## EnergyCross (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Die Levels bestünden aus zu vielen Entwicklungsstufen und wäre damit zu schwer für die Modder.


 

ohh man... ich krieg mich nichmehr ein 

habe in meinem bekanntenkreis bestimmt 7-8 kollegen, die sowas in einem tag machen 
aber die entwickler suchen sich ja anscheinend immer die hellsten köpfe.. naja sieht man 
ich persönlich kann das nicht, habs auch net vor zu lernen oder so


----------



## Freestyler808 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

naja erstmal das Spiel bringen

und mit Pro Mod geht COD4 erst richtig ab
Desert Eagle Tek9 Stevy


----------



## Superwip (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*



> Die Levels bestünden aus zu vielen Entwicklungsstufen und wäre damit zu schwer für die Modder.


 
Ja, das ist offensichtlich eine billige Ausrede

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie eine "Entwicklungsstufe" definiert ist aber z.B. in der Crysis Sandbox 2/3 sind auch einige "Entwicklungsstufen" nötig um ein Level von der Qualität eines offiziellen zu erstellen...

Aber Modden muss ja auch nicht unbedingt gleich heißen komplett neue Levels zu kreieren


----------



## job314403 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Wirklich traurig ..wegen sowas sollten die ganzen Groupz ma aktiv werden


----------



## Pal_Calimero (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Bin erst bei BBC2 eingestiegen und da gabs es auch nicht. Ich kann mich noch erinneren das einige Add-ons zu BF2 gab, ob das Spiel damals ein Mod-tool hatte ~ keine ahnung. Ich finde es schade, aber was soll man machen. Die Zeiten ändern sich irgendwann.

Aus Add-ons werden 4/5 Karten oder download DLC fürs gleiche Geld.

Ich werd mir günstig in Limited Edition bestellen... dann passt das.


----------



## user1900 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Ich denke das die entwickler erstmal das spiel lunchen und sic h danach um ein Mod Tool kümmern. Vllt. vereinfach sie den Editor so das es ihrer Meinung nach anwendbar ist. Aber über kurz oder lang wird es ein Mod tool geben


----------



## noxXx (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das wort Pro Mod schon höre könnte ich Kotzen. So was ist eher der Größte Rückschritt denn ich JE bei Cod gesehen habe !



/sign

Das normale CoD4 (von mir aus auch mit Hardcore) hat soooo viel Fun gemacht, wenns da immernoch Server für geben würde würd ich das den ganzen Tag zocken wahrscheinlich sogar DLCs für kaufen (was ich bei den anderen CoDs nicht gemacht hab).

B2T: Bei BF2 fand ich das normale Spiel auch super, Wake 2007 + Karkand Inf Only ist der Hammer. Ich hoffe generell, dass sich BF3 möglichst nah an BF2 hält (BF2 mit Frostbite 2-Engine wäre imho das Optimum).
Wenn ich aber mal wo war und kein Inet hatte war allerdings der Nukemod erste Sahne, da konnte man mit 63 Bots zocken und hatte neben einigen originalen auch ein paar neue Maps... und auf Wake einen Ami-Jet mit einer Nuke


----------



## Raigen (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Hier haben anscheinend nicht viele professionell im eSport-Bereich gespielt sonst wüssten sie dass der Pro Mod für CoD4 unerlässlich war, sonst hätte es nie so eine große eSport-Community gegeben und dass Spiel auch nie so einen großen Support durch verschiedenste Firmen und Unternehmen erhalten.

Wie dem auch sei, ich finde es nicht unbedingt schlimm dass es keine Mod-Tools gibt, der normale Multiplayer wird sicherlich für genügend Zeit Spaß machen. Mehr mach ich mir Sorgen um die eSport-Fähigkeit des Titels á la Demos aufnehmen, Spectator Mode, detailierte Statistik eines Matchverlaufes und mehr was es ja alles bei BC2 nicht gab.

Ob es zu schwierig sei für einen Spieler so eine Map zu basteln halte ich für eine schwachsinnige Aussage. Mit einer halbwegs vernünftigen Dokumentation der einzelnen Funktion des Editors und genügend Zeit mit dem Tool würden sicherlich genug Leute es hinbekommen Custom Maps und mehr dafür zu kreieren. Mit EA als Publisher ist es wahrscheinlich nur eine Möglichkeit dadurch DLCs und mehr rauszuklatschen um an noch mehr Geld zu kommen, so wie es immer ist!


----------



## RSX (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Bestellts ruhig ab. Nachher sind diejenigen die jetzt jammern eh die ersten, die das Spiel Zuhause haben. Beispiel? Der COD:MW2 Boykott...

Mir ist das Fehlen der Mod Tools relativ egal, da ich mich nie langfristig für irgenteine Battlefield 2 Mod begeistern konnte.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. Juli 2011)

Das der einzige wirkliche Grund für das Zurückhalten des Mod-Tools der Wunsch ist, jede Menge DLCs zu verkaufen dürfte eigentlich jedem klar sein.

BF3 wird gekauft, aber kein einziges DLC.


----------



## Axel_Foly (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

schon schade, hätt schon gedacht das könnte was für länger werden


----------



## DaStash (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Ich würde das jetzt nicht überbewerten. Genau das Gleiche wurde damals bei Crysis auch angeführt und jetzt gibt es doch welche also erst einmal abwarten und Tee trinken. 

MfG


----------



## riotmilch (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Also ich finde genügend Server abseits von ProMod in CoD4
Klar wäre es schade wenn es keine Mod Tools für BF3 geben würde, aber ich hoffe einfach, das es auch ohne lange Spaß machen wird :>


----------



## jurawi (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

das spiel wird auch ohne mods der hammer. bei bf2 gabs doch so nen mod der hieß ,,project reality,, oder so und der wurde auch nur anfangs viel gespielt,. jetzt spielt es keiner mehr


----------



## Rizzard (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Vielleicht wird ein Mod-Tool auch nach Release aller DLCs veröffentlicht. Vorstellbar wäre es zumindest.


----------



## Lotz24 (7. Juli 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> BF3 wird gekauft, aber kein einziges DLC.



So schauts aus!


----------



## jurawi (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

@Blizzard23 denke ich auch. 

vorfreude ist die schönste freude leute


----------



## kühlprofi (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*



Lotz24 schrieb:


> So schauts aus!


 
DLC's werden mit Sicherheit auch gekauft. So Mod-Murks von Anfängern, darauf kann ich gerne verzichten. Klar DC-Combat etc bei 1942 war schon geil, aber mit der neuen Engine sind die Anforderungen solche Projekte wie Mods zu realisieren beinahe unmöglich - es sei denn man ist in der Spieleentwicklung tätig.


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> DLC's werden mit Sicherheit auch gekauft. So Mod-Murks von Anfängern, darauf kann ich gerne verzichten. Klar DC-Combat etc bei 1942 war schon geil, aber mit der neuen Engine sind die Anforderungen solche Projekte wie Mods zu realisieren beinahe unmöglich - es sei denn man ist in der Spieleentwicklung tätig.



Kommt ganz auf die Community an. Wenn du dir Arma 2 mal anschaust, da haut die Community fast jede Woche Mod-Cracher raus. Was allerdings den DLC-Verkauf auf keinste Weise hindert, denn die beiden "Entwicklungen" laufen parallel und kreuzen sich nicht. Bohemia Interactive zeigt halt in den DLCs was sie selbst noch drauf haben.

Was ihr endlich verstehen müsst ist leider die Tatsache das BF3 nunmal eher ein BC2,5 wird, statt nem waschechten Battlefield. Warum? - Um mehr Leute anzusprechen mit dem Spiel. Wie würde ich mich freuen wenn sie einfach nur das BF-Prinzip mit netter Grafik und Frostbyte-Engine verwenden würden. Aber das wird nicht passieren. Neuer Fokus auf Singleplayer, kein Commander, 4 Klassen statt ursprünglich 7, zeigt eigentlich nur dass jetzt Mainstream auf der Agenda steht.

Aber mal auf die Meldung mit den Mods bezogen, glaube ich dass eine Gemeinsamkeit von BF2 und BF3 die DLCs sein werden, die nach Release wieder rausgepumpt werden.

Ich bin damals bei Special-Forces ausgestiegen, weils mir zu dämlich wurde für marginale Änderungen 20  - 30 € zu blechen.

In diesem Sinne, hoffen wir das Beste.


----------



## kriscom (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Tja ist leider so, in einer Zeit in der Konsolen die Grundlage für PC-Games bilden.


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Noch so eine Verschwörungstheorie:
Da es für BF2 unendlich viele Mods gibt, die oft gigabyteweise groß und überaus professionell gemacht sind, kann es ja sein, daß man BF3  möglichst lange "unter eigener Kontrolle" haben will, oder? 

Die erste "Mod" hauen die Entwickler ja gleich mit der Limited Edition heraus: Back to Karkand!


----------



## Freakless08 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*



kriscom schrieb:


> Tja ist leider so, in einer Zeit in der Konsolen die Grundlage für PC-Games bilden.


Das ist aber kein Problem der Konsolen sondern der PC Spieler. Schließlich lassen die sich auf den DLC und nicht-Modbar ein und kaufen die Spiele trotzdem.
Da kann man nur sagen : Selbst schuld das es immer schlechter für PC Spieler wird.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*



kriscom schrieb:


> Tja ist leider so, in einer Zeit in der Konsolen die Grundlage für PC-Games bilden.



Das mag bei COD so sein, bei BF3 jedoch nicht, das Game ist für PC ausgelegt, die Konsolenversion wird massiv abgespeckt und läuft auch nur mit etwa 30 fps


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Finds auch schade das die modbarkeit noch nicht offiziel bestätigt ist.
Ich hab mich schon auf ein Project Reality für BF3 gefreut. Immerhin wird PR für BF2 immer noch von mehr als 100k Spielern gespielt. Multiplayer-Kampagnen und Szenarien inbegriffen


----------



## Rizzard (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*



s3nSeLeZz schrieb:


> Ich bin damals bei Special-Forces ausgestiegen, weils mir zu dämlich wurde für marginale Änderungen 20 - 30 € zu blechen.


 
Also Special-Forces war das einzige Addon mit einem Preis von 20-30€. Hier hat mMn das Gesamtpaket aber auch gepasst.
Die Boosterpacks kosteten ~10€. Die waren sicherlich nicht der Knaller, aber auch nicht zwingend notwenidg.

Bei BF3 wirds eben auch wieder ne Frage des Preises.
3 kleine TDM-Maps für 10€ wären übertrieben, wobei 3 Conquest Maps (in der Größenordnung von Dragon Valley) schon wieder ne Überlegung wert wären.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*



			
				;3177884 schrieb:
			
		

> Finds auch schade das die modbarkeit noch nicht offiziel bestätigt ist.
> Ich hab mich schon auf ein Project Reality für BF3 gefreut. Immerhin wird PR für BF2 immer noch von mehr als 100k Spielern gespielt. Multiplayer-Kampagnen und Szenarien inbegriffen



Naja 100k ist halt nicht viel gegen ein paar Millionen..

würde mich auch freuen, aber vielleicht ist das ja aus Anti-Cheat gründen vorerst so..


----------



## noxXx (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Das der geldgeile Konzern EA nach dem Release aller DLCs ein Modtool veröffentlicht könnte ich mir auch ganz gut vorstellen. Aber eines muss man EA zu gute halten: Während man bei Activision Steamzwang hat und jeder DLC 13€ kostet, konnte ich mir Vietnam mit 25% Rabatt holen weil ich einfach nach nem Gutscheincode für den EA-Store gegooglet hab. Und das beste: Für BC2 gab es auch ein Mappack wo u.a. die Map Oasis dazugekommen ist gratis (wofür Konsoleros glaub ich sogar blechen mussten), war allerdings auch ne Frechheit die Freischaltung von Spielmodi auf bereits bestehenden Karten als "Mappack" zu bezeichnen. Aber auch der Vietnam-DLC, den ich für ~9€ bekommen hab ist imho umfangreicher als die CoD-DLCs, immerhin gibts nicht nur neue Karten, sondern ein komplett neues Szenario mit Waffen, Fahrzeugen und sogar Radio wie im alten Vietnam.


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Wenn du wüsstest 
Ich kann dir spontan 2 Leute sagen, die innerhalb der ersten 24 Stunden alle wichtigen Funktionen finden würden, um zumindest einen WH in BF3 zum laufen zu bekommen.
Da bringt das nicht herausbringen eines Moding-Tools auch nichts


----------



## noxXx (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Also soviel ich weiß braucht man keine Mod-Tools um Cheats zu programmieren. Da ich aber bis jetzt weder Cheats erstellt noch genutzt habe können mich die Cheater in diesem Forum gern eines Besseren belehren


----------



## DarkMo (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

brauchst doch nur bc2 anschauen ^^ kein mods, lauter cheater w*****r.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*



DarkMo schrieb:


> brauchst doch nur bc2 anschauen ^^ kein mods, lauter cheater w*****r.




Ja gut stimmt schon, man sieht aber wenigstens wie viele gebannt werden. Von den K/Ds her ist mir 1-3 aufgefallen bis jetzt..

In BF3 hat man glaub ich auch ohne zu cheaten genug Spass, da würd ich mir bei COD MW3 mehr sorgen machen....

Frage mich nur was das für Menschen sind, die sich mit Cheats noch cool fühlen, die würden besser mal zum Seelenklempner..


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Naja ich habe nicht gesagt das sie sie benutzen, sondern nur das es möglich ist Cheats zu "erstellen" und das in kurzer Zeit.
Für die Ersteller ist der Reiz, dem Entwicklern ein Schnäppchen zu schlagen, denke ich der größte reiz


----------



## r|sen_ (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Es wird kurz nach bzw. schon zum erscheinen beider Spiele Cheatz und Hacks geben, da mache ich mir gar keine Illusionen... Ich hab se beide vorbestellt und freu mich schon derbe drauf, glaub da werd ich pünktlich zum Release ne Woche krank sein... 

Zum Thema Modtools... Hab ich meinen Senf schon im Sammelthread gelassen (finde übrigens auch, da gehört so etwas hin  )


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Schade mal hoffen das doch noch eins kommt.

Irgendjemand kann das, da bin ich mir sicher ^^ 

Allerdings ist es auch ein bissel gefährlich für die, denn mann könnte mit dem Tool ja die Maps nachbauen, die eigentlich als DLC kommen sollten.


----------



## user1900 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

So lange mann die Limited Verson von BF  kauft ist mann doch Vip oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden und als Vip bekommt mann doch alle neune Maps u.s.w umsonnst habe ja auch das Mappack umsonnst bekommen und Vietnam für 9€ also denke ich das EA nicht auf reine Geld macherei aus ist. Zumindestens net im PC bereich, im Konsolen bereich sollen die bitte 20 Euro für 3 Karten nehmen. Und Wahrdcheinlich kaufen das dann auch noch Leute naja. Konsolen sind halt Kacke


----------



## noxXx (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Meine Rede. Mappacks waren umsonst (wobei nur ein Mappack auch wirklich eines war - aber immerhin, mehr als bei CoD) und der DLC ist günstig zu bekommen wenn man <1min investiert und selbst wenn nicht genau so teuer wie die DLCs von CoD aber um einiges Umfangreicher (Szenario, Waffen, Maps und auch Details wie 2 Stunden Radiomusik), da könnte sich Activision eine Scheibe von abschneiden. Und prinzipiell verstehe ich das geflame um DLCs nicht, das was früher Addon hieß ist jetzt halt DLC (und Vietnam hat aus o.g. Gründen mMn wirklich die Ausmaße eines Addons). Nur die für CoD hab ich mir auch nicht geholt, weil die einfach nur ein Witz sind, diese Paar Karten.


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*



noxXx schrieb:


> Meine Rede. Mappacks waren umsonst (wobei nur ein Mappack auch wirklich eines war - aber immerhin, mehr als bei CoD) und der DLC ist günstig zu bekommen wenn man <1min investiert und selbst wenn nicht genau so teuer wie die DLCs von CoD aber um einiges Umfangreicher (Szenario, Waffen, Maps und auch Details wie 2 Stunden Radiomusik), da könnte sich Activision eine Scheibe von abschneiden. Und prinzipiell verstehe ich das geflame um DLCs nicht, das was früher Addon hieß ist jetzt halt DLC (und Vietnam hat aus o.g. Gründen mMn wirklich die Ausmaße eines Addons). Nur die für CoD hab ich mir auch nicht geholt, weil die einfach nur ein Witz sind, diese Paar Karten.


 
Naja. Das geflame um die DLC´s...  Damals waren das noch Patches und die waren gratis.  Eines der letzten Games die sowas wohl hatte, war UT3. Da gabs, zumindest auf PC, neue Maps und Spielmodi etc. 

Naja so wie bei Crysis 2 oder CoD find ich das abzocke.  Hast drei oder vier neue Maps und musst dafür ca 15€ zahlen.


----------



## noxXx (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Deshalb sage ich ja dass es bei BC2 wenigstens ein Mappack als Patch gab und das Addon 1. umfangreich und 2. für 9€ (mit Rabatt, muss man halt googlen) auch sicher nicht überteuert ist. Und wenn man sich z.B. für Diablo2 das Addon geholt hat oder für CC Generäle oder sonstige Spiele gabs ja auch nie die Vorwürfe dass die Publisher geldgeil sind mit ihren Addons.

Nicht dass ich EA jetzt in Schutz nehmen will, wenn man sich die Qualität von deren Spiele anschaut und der Preis trotzdem bei 50€ (oder vlt. sogar mehr kA ich kümemr mich da ja nichmehr drum) bleibt ist das schon verdammt schlecht. Aber Activision finde ich einfach noch schlimmer, weil die aus dem ehemals geilen CoD 1-4 den totalen Müll gemacht haben und eben keine Addons in DLC-Form bieten, sondern ein paar Maps die man wirklich früher gratis als Patch bekommen hat. Deshalb hab ich mich ja bei meinem letzten Post auch ausdrücklich von den CoD-DLCs distanziert


----------



## Freakless08 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Dir ist aber schon der Unterschied klar zwischen einem Addon (mit mehreren Stunden Spielzeit und mehreren Level) und 2-3 zusammenhanglose Maps durch einen DLC?


----------



## noxXx (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Also Spielzeit und -spaß hatte/habe ich mit BC2: Vietnam genug. Natürlich gibt es keinen SP Modus, aber das BF2-Addon SpecialForces hat auch keinen SP sondern nur zusammenhanglose Maps (wenn auch mehr als 2-3) und für mich auch genügend lange anhaltenden Spielspaß und ist wie gesagt auch ein Addon.
Und bei zusammenhanglos kommt drauf an, in welchem Sinne. Sie hängen Storymäßig deshalb nicht zusammen, weil es keine Story gibt in BC2: Vietnam. Aber inhaltlich (d.h. von der Kulisse und der Zeit in der sie "stattfinden") sind sie zusammenhängend und auch eine deutliche Abgrenzung gegenüber dem Hauptspiel, deshalb finde ich den Begriff Addon nicht unpassend finde (btw: auf Amazon wird von einem "Erweiterungspack" gesprochen, wenn man Erweiterung ins Englische übersetzt kommt auch wieder add-on raus). Vor allem, wenn man Vietnam mit den DLCs für MW2/BO vergleicht: bei diesen sind es einfach nur zusammenhangslose Karten und nichts weiter, wodurch sich Vietnam auszeichnet habe ich ja oben und schon weiter vorne in diesem Thread geschrieben.

Daher komme ich zu der Auffassung, dass man BC2: Vietnam durchaus als Addon bezeichnen kann, das halt nur über Download verfügbar ist und deshalb auch DLC genannt werden kann. Ist zumindest meine Meinung


----------



## DarkMo (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

battlefield un SP, das gehört für mich schlichtweg nich zusammen. 8 stunden SP gegenüber 1 2 jahren MP-spaß? wenn nich noch mehr ^^ wobei BF3 hier wohl die zeit begrenzen wird ^^ aber SP spiele sind für mich einfach nur noch öde. für nen jahr oder 2 40-50 ocken rauskloppen, das gönn ich mir gern. das selbe geld für maximal 8 stunden? never ^^ daher is mir bei bf der SP auch so grenzenlos latte...


----------



## -Life- (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Ob das Spiel mein geliebtes CS:S ersetzen wird? Wird spannend = )...

Mfg


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*



Robonator schrieb:


> Naja. Das geflame um die DLC´s...  Damals waren das noch Patches und die waren gratis.  Eines der letzten Games die sowas wohl hatte, war UT3. Da gabs, zumindest auf PC, neue Maps und Spielmodi etc.


 
Sowas gibts sogar heute noch. Siehe TF2. Kostenlose Updates mit neuen Waffen, neuen Maps, usw.

Für mich sowieso das Paradebeispiel wie ein Spiel sein sollte. Und da es jetzt free to play ist wächst die Community stetig weiter.


----------



## RobLi (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erstmal keine Mod-Tool für Battlefield 3*

Klar, die Valve-Spiele sind sowieso außen vor und keinesfalls mit so einem Kommerzprodukt wie Battlefield oder Call of Duty zu vergleichen.

Ich spiele heute noch hauptsächlich Day of Defeat: Source und Counter-Strike:Source *(alles PC-Exklusiv!)*

Warum? Weils einfach irre viel Spaß macht und immernoch Upgrades / Patches erscheinen, da brauch ich nicht solche Mainsteam-Kommerzgames, um die sich nach 2 Jahren eh keiner mehr schert.


----------

